# Wading Smallmouth



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Went wading today and picked up this guy. Probably between 1.25 and 1.5 lbs. I think it is going to be an early and productive spring! Caught it on a Husky Jerk. The fish was very fat and had obviously been feeding recently.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

nice one! congratulations!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear your doing well this year Adam . Lets see now , you have caught more bass this year so far than you caught up until the end of April last year !  Keep it up man and bring some limits to the scales this season !


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Congrats on the smallie. That's a nice one. With the warm as warm as it's supposed to be, I'm looking to get mine at the end of the week!


----------



## Hawghooker (Apr 14, 2004)

where did u get that smallie at? i've been lookin for somewhere to go around columbus for smallies that are starting to get active


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Couple buddies of mine got out on the Darby today had similar luck...Numerous Smallies in the 14-16" range...Have a feeling that after the coming rain and crazy warm temps next weekend things will be ON!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the invite Vance. I got out today also on the quarry. Couple of nips on the jig but no fish.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Mike, I guess your just going to have to let me know when your woman will let you fish 
The water was really low and I spent most of the time walking around looking for deep enough water to hold fish. This weekend is gonna be sweet!


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I caught one on a husk jerk (about 12-13") and my dad caught this nice one on a Bandit 300 series.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

That is one BEAUTIFUL smallie that your dad is holding. The kind you hope for every trip. Keep up the good results.


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat (Feb 20, 2006)

that's a beaut!!! :G


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Mr. Vance!


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

Pretty Smallies!!


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

how deep of water were you catching them in? near the shore, deep? just curious. thanks
dday


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

d-day, all fish were caught in 3'-5' of water. All of my fish came off a gravel bottom, with larger rocks. My dad's (the larger fish) Came off a soft silty bottom (soft up to the middle of my shins) near wood. In fact, I might have told my dad he was wasting his time there as I walked upstream  So far 2 fish have come on suspending jerkbaits and 1 off a deep diving crank.

The fish seem to be structure related, not necesarily shore related. I sure that has changed now. The rivers will be unfishable for a while...


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

are there any good smallie fishin spots in central ohio?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The Darby & Olentangy can produce some nice smallies,But stay away from that Scioto river!! I seen 4 eyed , 2-mouthed fish in that river...Even had my waders start to melt once  ...Best bet is to keep well away from the Scioto at all times


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

nice fish what colors are working the best right now?


----------



## SirBass26 (Mar 21, 2006)

Mornin A.J, just wondering if you were familiar with Darby never fished there, lookin for some nice smallie spots. Any info I would appreciate it!!~~~Sir


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

What up Sir...In all honesty I don't think I have ever fished the Darby for smallies!! LOL..But a bunch of my buddies have....I personally like to Rivers, and I really don't like to drive far to find good fishing..So the Darby is sort of on my off list...But my rule of the thumb for almost all rivers & creeks is "Park your car...walk 10 min...then walk another 10 min...Then fish "


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I went out today with a friend, and I caught the same fish that my dad caught earlier in this post. We know because it is missing an eye. Then about 10 minutes later I caught this big guy. Both fish were caught on a smaller Rogue.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

nice smallie


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Nickadams said:


> Went wading today and picked up this guy. Probably between 1.25 and 1.5 lbs. I think it is going to be an early and productive spring! Caught it on a Husky Jerk. The fish was very fat and had obviously been feeding recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Yes it is R&R. I just bought it. Somehow I manage to break a lot of rods... So I don't usually spend over $30 for a rod. Hmm maybe that is why a lot of them break.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL Adam . Very nice fish man ! Hope to see you bring some of those to the scales next weekend as well .


----------



## easternflyfisher (Mar 27, 2005)

Adam, if you break alot of rods, you should lok into some rods that have a warranty. I just bought a ST.Croix truimph for 60 bucks from Gander. it comes with a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

Nickadams said:


> So I don't usually spend over $30 for a rod.


You and me both My new combo is the first one I ever spent alot of money on. Cost me $240 + S&H.  I got a St. Croix. I have heard alot of good stuff about them, so I figured what the heck, I'll try one. And you can't get a nice rod without getting a nice reel to go with it. And you can't have a nice rod and reel without a nice bag to carry it in.


----------



## spinfisher (Sep 23, 2005)

Rod&Reel said:


> ...so I figured what the heck, I'll try one. And you can't get a nice rod without getting a nice reel to go with it. And you can't have a nice rod and reel without a nice bag to carry it in.


...and you can't have a nice rod and reel in a nice bag without a nice new truck to put them in...


----------

